# Army insignia



## Paras (21 Nov 2002)

Hey can anyone give me the picture for the army‘s insignia. THx


----------



## combat_medic (21 Nov 2002)

You need to be more specific than that. Every regiment, brigade, trade, and formation has its own insignia... which one were you looking for?


----------



## Sharpey (21 Nov 2002)

Do you mean the corn flake? Upper left on the D-Net‘s main page.


----------



## Paras (21 Nov 2002)

I know combat medic ,i meant the insignia for the army in general,not infantry not armour and not any specific regiments


----------



## NMPeters (21 Nov 2002)

If you go to this link  http://www.army.dnd.ca/lfrr/LFRRSitreps/main_e.htm  the crest is on the top right of the page. You can copy and paste from there. Sorry. I couldn‘t figure out how to paste it into this post.


----------



## combat_medic (21 Nov 2002)

There‘s also an Avtar image of it here in this forum. It‘s the crossed swords with the maple leaf in the foreground.


----------



## Paras (21 Nov 2002)

i got it ,thx guys


----------

